# Add Another "Suspicious Death" To The Clinton Body Count



## Dale Smith (Aug 14, 2018)

Looks like the same shit that was uncovered during the Boystown, Nebraska i.e "The Franklin Cover-Up" in the late 80's and early 90's has changed their venues to yachts.

Investigative Journalist Found Dead in D.C. Hotel Room Weeks After Reporting Bill Clinton to FBI & DHS for Allegedly Raping Boy – True Pundit


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2018)

Now you're on the list....I checked in with them to let them know you've been snooping around.   Don't answer your door.


----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2018)

I read all about it last night

horrible.....so sad

when these crimes from the Swamp will  be over?.... it's time for the Swamp to become another    dead number.


MAGA and  POTUS and  Q ........BLESS!


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 14, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Now you're on the list....I checked in with them to let them know you've been snooping around.   Don't answer your door.



Not to worry. Dale Smith is protected by Smith & Wesson.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're on the list....I checked in with them to let them know you've been snooping around.   Don't answer your door.
> ...


That's it?       They're gonna get him....could be in his food....in his water....maybe chemtrails pumped into his air vents.....they'll make it look like a heart attack or suicide.......they always do.   That's how they got Scalia.   That's how they got Robin Williams.  They killed Reagan and made it look like Alzheimers....they are clever evil that way.


----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2018)

GOD....how I despise those  criminals ...

GO Q......expose them all.....shame them....

then neutralize them!


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Looks like the same shit that was uncovered during the Boystown, Nebraska i.e "The Franklin Cover-Up" in the late 80's and early 90's has changed their venues to yachts.
> 
> Investigative Journalist Found Dead in D.C. Hotel Room Weeks After Reporting Bill Clinton to FBI & DHS for Allegedly Raping Boy – True Pundit



After reading that story I believe the boy and the other victims should be given protection. Their lives are in danger.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 14, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You joke but the Clintons are the Devils disciples and they need to suffer the wrath of God.


----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2018)

the rats are killing everybody.....first Seth Rich.....and then all the rest....


There is such a nice place in HELL for all those rats scum....

that thought makes me happy


----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2018)

GOD BLESS PRESIDENT DONALD TRUMP!!  

BLESS HIM HIS FAMILY AND ALL PATRIOTS IN AMERICA!


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 14, 2018)

skye said:


> I read all about it last night
> 
> horrible.....so sad
> 
> ...



People have no idea how rampant pedophilia and ritual sacrifices is among the elite. I have listened to a hundred or so testimonies from survivors that suffered from satanic ritual abuse by deep state operatives in the CIA, the torture and raping, how they were "pimped" out....how they had to witness a child sacrifice as a warning to them. They were buried alive with a corpse and left there until the oxygen was about to run out and then  "rescued" by their tormentors creating the quintessential "Stockholm Syndrome" victim. All of these techniques were taught by the nazis that made it through the vatican ratlines under "Operation Paperclip".


----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2018)

Stop the Deep State   which is  Obama and Clinton  leftovers ... Brenner scum and all that ...............stop the scum   killing American    Patriots whistleblowers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Looks like the same shit that was uncovered during the Boystown, Nebraska i.e "The Franklin Cover-Up" in the late 80's and early 90's has changed their venues to yachts.
> 
> Investigative Journalist Found Dead in D.C. Hotel Room Weeks After Reporting Bill Clinton to FBI & DHS for Allegedly Raping Boy – True Pundit




That brings the Clinton Death Count up a notch.  So far, the official body count is as follows:

1 – James McDougal
2 – Mary Mahoney
3 – Vince Foster
4 – Ron Brown
5 – C. Victor Raiser, II
6 – Paul Tulley
7 – Ed Willey
8 – Jerry Parks
9 – James Bunch
10 – John Wilson
11 – Kathy Ferguson
12 – Bill Shelton
13 – Gandy Baugh
14 – Florence Martin
15 - Suzanne Coleman
16 – Paula Grober
17 – Danny Casolaro
18 – Paul Wilcher
19 – Jon Parnell Walker
20 – Barbara Wise
21 – Charles Meissner
22 – Dr. Stanley Heard
23 – Barry Seal
24 – Johnny Lawhorn, Jr.
25 – Stanley Huggins
26 – Herschel Friday
27 – Kevin Ives and Don Henry
28 – Keith Coney
29 – Keith McMaskle
30 – Gregory Collins
32 - Jeff Rhodes
33 - James Milan
34 - Jordan Kettleson
35 - Richard Winters
36 - Jen Moore

THE FOLLOWING CLINTON BODYGUARDS ARE ALSO DEAD:

36 -Major William S. Barkley Jr.
37-Captain Scott J . Reynolds
38-Sgt. Brian Hanley  
39-Sgt. Tim Sabel
40-Major General William Robertson
41-Col. William Densberger  
42-Col. Robert Kelly
43-Spec. Gary Rhodes
44-Steve Willis  
45-Robert Williams
46-Conway LeBleu
47-Todd McKeehan


Name me another person who knows or has had so many close to them all die under suspicious and unexplained circumstances?  Or just die, period!  Ol' Willy used to have sex and drug orgies with underage girls when he was governor and until late, was still having parties on Orgy Island.  Every person listed above had dirt on the Clintons and/or had shown hostility toward their career and "got in the way."  Probably the Chinese at first wanted them in the WH so they could sell them missile technology, and God only knows what they did for the Russians.  No doubt they had something on Obama as well, which is why he made her Sec. of State, and they must have stuff on others in the gov as well which is why she has been protected through Benghazi, Email-gate and the computer fiasco.

How else do you explain crooks of such magnitude not only staying out of prison but almost making it to the White House.

ALL HAIL DONALD TRUMP, I'm sure he's smoked more than a few bones behind closed doors that he came out of nowhere and yanked the rug right out from under her!  She thought the GOP would be a room full of Jeb Bushes!


----------



## OklaSusie (Aug 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Looks like the same shit that was uncovered during the Boystown, Nebraska i.e "The Franklin Cover-Up" in the late 80's and early 90's has changed their venues to yachts.
> 
> Investigative Journalist Found Dead in D.C. Hotel Room Weeks After Reporting Bill Clinton to FBI & DHS for Allegedly Raping Boy – True Pundit


"Investigative journalist".  James O'Keefe claimed to be an "investigative journalist".  LMAO! 

"True Pundit" sounds like some bullshit source. 

The tinfoiling continues.

Now, here is some REAL coverup stuff.

'Like a playbook for concealing the truth': Pennsylvania grand jury details how Catholic Church allegedly covered up priest abuse


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 14, 2018)

OklaSusie said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the same shit that was uncovered during the Boystown, Nebraska i.e "The Franklin Cover-Up" in the late 80's and early 90's has changed their venues to yachts.
> ...




The catholic church and the elites go "hand in hand" and do the same kind of rituals and sometimes together. Jenny Moore was a former police officer that had a burden on her heart for victims of pedophillia at the hands of the elites. This isn't any "left versus right" thing. There are MANY on the repub side that are just as filthy as those on the left.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I read all about it last night
> ...



I've heard about those rituals by the DC crowd.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 14, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



You can watch "Conspiracy Of Silence" on youtube...it was a BBC documentary that was banned a mere days before it was yanked from the Discovery Channel network......watch it on an empty stomach because it will make you wanna puke.


----------



## idb (Aug 14, 2018)

I started boycotting pizza when I read what went on their "restaurants"!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Looks like the same shit that was uncovered during the Boystown, Nebraska i.e "The Franklin Cover-Up" in the late 80's and early 90's has changed their venues to yachts.
> 
> Investigative Journalist Found Dead in D.C. Hotel Room Weeks After Reporting Bill Clinton to FBI & DHS for Allegedly Raping Boy – True Pundit



Interesting,,,,,,!
*Breitbart, other 'alt-right' websites are the darlings of Russian propaganda effort*
Amid an investigation into Russian meddling in the last U.S. presidential election, a Russian propaganda Twitter network aimed at American audiences consistently spreads links to Breitbart and other right-wing or conspiracy theory websites that boost President Trump and bash Democrats. 

The websites — which include *True Pundit, the Gateway Pundit *and Imperialist U — are regular features on the list of “Top Domains” pushed by a network of 600 Twitter accounts followed by the German Marshall Fund of the United States, which tracks a Russian disinformation and propaganda campaign focused on U.S. voters.
Breitbart, other 'alt-right' websites are the darlings of Russian propaganda effort
And it figures.  The easily manipulated Little Trumpsters are more than willing to eat up disinformation and propaganda.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 15, 2018)

kiwiman127 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the same shit that was uncovered during the Boystown, Nebraska i.e "The Franklin Cover-Up" in the late 80's and early 90's has changed their venues to yachts.
> ...



Dry your little eyes, snowflake, this crosses both bought and paid for political parties. The Franklin cover-up was a Bush Sr/CIA venture to ensnare and compromise politicians that had not "sold out". Why do you think that the establishment from both corrupt parties are so anxious to get rid of Trump? Have you been keeping score of the thousands of pedo arrests abd the breaking up of child trafficking rings?Procuring a child and then selling him/her Selling  is a very lucrative business because of the risk involved but the CIA and FBI higher ups provide cover.


BTW, it wasn't the Rooooskies that provided the info that Bill "drop trou" Clinton and the Hildebeast made multiple trips to Jeffery Epstein's pedophile island getaway where there were cameras in every room.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Looks like the same shit that was uncovered during the Boystown, Nebraska i.e "The Franklin Cover-Up" in the late 80's and early 90's has changed their venues to yachts.
> 
> Investigative Journalist Found Dead in D.C. Hotel Room Weeks After Reporting Bill Clinton to FBI & DHS for Allegedly Raping Boy – True Pundit









She sounds like she was a bit of a whackadoodle.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 16, 2018)

OklaSusie said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the same shit that was uncovered during the Boystown, Nebraska i.e "The Franklin Cover-Up" in the late 80's and early 90's has changed their venues to yachts.
> ...



yeah your tinfoil  posts continue you are correct.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 16, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the same shit that was uncovered during the Boystown, Nebraska i.e "The Franklin Cover-Up" in the late 80's and early 90's has changed their venues to yachts.
> ...




these pesky facts would hurt DNC paid shill sealybozos feelings.LOL


----------



## bodecea (Aug 16, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Sigh....which god is it this time, you silly person?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 16, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The only one, the God of Abraham, you silly goose.


----------



## Darkman00 (Aug 19, 2018)

Not much on Google about this .... just this ... ))

-----

*Clinton body count expands, MSM largely ignores death of Jen Moore*
Communities Digital News-9 hours ago
The mainstream media will surely label the suspicious cause and timing of _Jen_ _Moore's_ death as yet another “right-wing conspiracy theory.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 19, 2018)

Darkman00 said:


> Not much on Google about this .... just this ... ))
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


Damn! That story about Jen Moore and her investigation was just in the news recently. I wondered just how long it would take her to commit suicide. Doesn't surprise me a bit.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 22, 2018)

Jenny's last interview. I highly suggest that you listen to this.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Jenny's last interview. I highly suggest that you listen to this.



You think the abuse of children is "funny", Toro????


----------



## An@lDestroyer (Sep 2, 2018)

this thread gives me the laughs.

skye you’re a fucking nutjob. Here’s to Q, kid


----------



## OldLady (Sep 2, 2018)

An@lDestroyer said:


> this thread gives me the laughs.
> 
> skye you’re a fucking nutjob. Here’s to Q, kid


Please get dressed.


----------

